# Officer, wife jailed in drug case: Feds say he knew coke dealt from home



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Jason Trahan, Staff Writer 
The Dallas Morning News

Dallas- Federal agents arrested a 37-year-old Dallas police officer and his wife Friday morning on suspicion that she is a narcotics trafficker and he knew but took no action to stop it. 
Senior Cpl. Jose Luis Cabrera, who has been on the force 11 years, was being held at the Federal Correctional Institution in Seagoville on a sealed federal arrest warrant issued by the U.S. attorney's office in Dallas.
His wife, Moraima Cabrera, was being held on federal drug charges at the Dallas County jail and could face additional charges because she is suspected of being in the country illegally.
Authorities believe she was born in Mexico.
Cpl. Cabrera, who is assigned to the Northwest patrol substation, is a native of Cartagena, Colombia. The department recently selected him to run the first Spanish-speaking citizens police academy.
Immediately before being hired by Dallas police in 1995, he spent five years in the U.S. Army and was a sergeant at Fort Hood.
Authorities have investigated Cpl. Cabrera for more than a year after receiving a tip that his wife was trafficking cocaine from their home. Investigators believe he was at home during some drug transactions.
Recently, federal authorities secured an arrest warrant, and in the last few days told police officials the arrest was imminent.
After making an initial appearance Friday before a federal judge, Cpl. Cabrera was transferred to the custody of U.S. marshals.
Cpl. Cabrera left Colombia for the United States in 1988. He became a U.S. citizen in 1994. Several Dallas officers have said he told them he was involved in the Colombian military, but his Dallas police employment application doesn't mention that.
He married Ms. Cabrera in Denton County in 2004.








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds a bit like that fat adult porn/fetish/"former" meth dealer woman and her chief husband.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Sounds a bit like that fat adult porn/fetish/"former" meth dealer woman and her chief husband.


That's exactly who I thought this article was going to be about!


----------

